# Comparison thread =)



## Yoshismom

With all the talk about size and weight and how picture's can really confuse people, I thought I would start a thread where we could snap a photo with a pop can or bottle, or some other comparitive object as well as their weights, measurements and ages....Thought this would be fun and informative I weighed and measured them a few minutes ago;-)

Yoshi
4 yrs old
3lbs 10oz
7 1/4" to the withers (shoulder) 
8" from neck to base of tail

Chibi
2 yrs old on June 1st
2lbs 8oz (like clockwork)
6 3/4" to the withers
7 1/2" from neck to base of tail

Below is a picture of them with a soda can. One of them laying and one of the sitting/standing. Sorry they are blurry but it is hard to get them to sit still sometimes, LOL!


----------



## rcj1095

Great thread. I am so doing it as soon as I get my fat a$$ up from my bed and get three lazy dogs off me. LOL.


----------



## Harley's Mom

Robin - you are too funny!!! For me it is a matter of getting the two hellions to sit still with a pop can. They will probably try to eat it or something!!! LMAO.


----------



## TLI

This is funny, but will be fun. :lol:

Gia was scared to death of the can. :lol: I'll get my oldest girl in the morning. I may not be able to do my boy, but I'll try. He is scared of the camera, and will probably jump down and run away. :lol: I'll do my best though.

Gia ~ 14 months old on the 10th of April. ( BD Feb. 10, 2008 )
Aprrox. 2 lbs. I have no scale to weigh her on here.
Almost 6 inches tall to the withers, and 6 1/2 inches long from base of neck to base of tail.

I used a soda can as well.


----------



## Brodysmom

Ok, here's Brody. 7 months old. He weighed 3.7 pounds 3 weeks ago when he got neutered, but I think he's been eating a little better, so I'm going to round him up to 4 pounds.  He is 9 inches tall from the ground to the shoulder and 9 inches long, from the base of the neck to the base of the tail.

Here he is with a can of pop.


----------



## Harley's Mom

TLI~Oh my goodness she is a tiny wee girl. She is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Harley's Mom

Brody's Mom - He is a sweetie. I just love seeing pics of Brody. He is growing up so fast.


----------



## TLI

Harley's Mom said:


> TLI~Oh my goodness she is a tiny wee girl. She is absolutely gorgeous.


Thank you!  I have never seen a Chi as tiny as her full grown. It's amazing really.


----------



## Brodysmom

Harley's Mom said:


> Brody's Mom - He is a sweetie. I just love seeing pics of Brody. He is growing up so fast.


Yes, he's definitely growing up fast and I think he's going through the teenage ganglies. He's really leggy but at least he's filled out a little and maybe over his bout of anorexia?! At least he's been eating well for the past few days. Who knows how long that will last, picky boy. LOL! Can't believe he's 7 months already...

This will be a really fun thread to see everyone's babies!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Mandy

heres my zac and honey next to a can of pop

zac is 7 months old 
8 1/2inch to the withers
11 1/2 inch from neck to base of the tail
and weight is approx 4 1/2 lb
(zac is tall but thin)

honey is 6 months old
7 1/2 inch to the withers
10 inches from neck to base of the tail
and also weighs approx 4 1/2 lb
(honey is short but chunky)

here is my 2 sitting next to a can of pop








now lying down








zac next to the can of pop








honey next to the can


----------



## N*T*M*4U

I can't find the tape measurement anywhere ...errrr....we don't have any ...all we have is this bottle of Vitaminwater 20fl oz...

...so hard to take their pictures by myself...LOL....I haven't weight TucTuc..when we got him neuter on february 13 and he weight 3.25 lb so I would guess he probably almost 4 lb by now 

and NaNa she's tall and thin...she spayed on march 31 and weight in at 3.90 lb I would guess she is around 4.3 today...


TucTuc

























NaNa


----------



## rcj1095

Harley's Mom said:


> Robin - you are too funny!!! For me it is a matter of getting the two hellions to sit still with a pop can. They will probably try to eat it or something!!! LMAO.


Oh my god, you crack me up. Chloe will definitely try to eat it!!!


TLI said:


> This is funny, but will be fun. :lol:


Poor Gia was scared of the pop can. I love her. I feel especially close to her since losing my Bambi. She was bitty and gentle and feminine just like Gia.



Brodysmom said:


> Ok, here's Brody. /QUOTE]
> 
> Brody really is growing, isn't he. He's tall and thin??? He looks taller than I thought. I love him to pieces. Handsome, handsome, handsome.
> 
> 
> 
> mazza lovin my chi's said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres my zac and honey next to a can of pop
> 
> /QUOTE]
> Mandy, that 3rd pic down of Zac needs to be sent to Coke. I swear they'd use that for an ad. Gorgeous!!! Of course, so's Honey. That picture is just fantastic.
> 
> 
> Nana4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the tape measurement anywhere ...errrr....we don't have any ...all we have is this bottle of Vitaminwater 20fl oz...
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your babies. They are gorgeous. Nana looks thinner than that to me. That's what is great about this thread. Next to the can, we can really get a good idea of size and shape.
> 
> 
> Awesome thread Michelle!!! I'll do mine tomorrow. I'm too lazy tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Yoshismom

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> heres my zac and honey next to a can of pop
> 
> zac is 7 months old
> 8 1/2inch to the withers
> 11 1/2 inch from neck to base of the tail
> and weight is approx 4 1/2 lb
> (zac is tall but thin)
> 
> honey is 6 months old
> 7 1/2 inch to the withers
> 10 inches from neck to base of the tail
> and also weighs approx 4 1/2 lb
> (honey is short but chunky)
> 
> here is my 2 sitting next to a can of pop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now lying down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zac next to the can of pop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honey next to the can


See that is a perfect example, measurements different but weight dead on 

Everyone's babies are darling 

We get weight threads all the time here and before and after pics but I thought something like this would be a little different and more fun


----------



## TLI

Okay, I tried with Lexie. They just don't like soda cans. :lol:

Forgot to add Lexie's weight and measurements. Sorry, it was late. 

She weighs 3 lbs., 7 inches tall, and a hair over 8 inches long. She's very fine boned. People always guess her weight at 2 1/2 lbs., but the scale says 3.

She's 2 years old.


----------



## *Princess*

great thread..ill do my two when i get a can


----------



## TLI

Forgot to add Lexie's weight and measurements, sorry.


----------



## carrera

this was a very hard task! i dont have a pop can so i used a capri sun instead which is almost the same size, chicco immediatly ripped off the straw and ran away with it, then he proceeded to put a hole in the thing and started licking up the juice. meanwhile carrera was only worried about the treats in my pocket. 

























my measurements are ROUGH since they wouldnt sit still...
Carrera- around 8 lbs. @ 8 1/2 months
length from in between ears to before her tail starts: 18 in. 
height from shoulder blade to bottom of paw, did not include head, 12 in. 
Around her rib area 15 in. 

Chicco- a little over 3 lbs. @ 4 1/2 months
length from in between ears to before tail starts : 12 in. 
height from shoulder balde to bottom of paw 8 1/2 in.
Around rib area 10 1/2 in.


----------



## Yoshismom

These are great! I think it is hysterical watching all the different looks on the faces, you know they are wondering what in the world you are doing!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

I finally got a can ...

TucTuc is around 7 1/2 inches tall from shoulder to ground and 7 1/2 from neck to tail...he's much shorter than NaNa

NaNa is 8 1/2 from should to tail and 8 shoulder to ground ..

TucTuc is standing in this picture


















they don't want anything to do with the camera at all..


----------



## TLI

Moni, TucTuc isn't big at all. He's just pretty full through his chest and back. Little fella', just stout/stocky. NaNa looks taller, and more slender built.


----------



## TLI

rcj1095 said:


> Poor Gia was scared of the pop can. I love her. I feel especially close to her since losing my Bambi. She was bitty and gentle and feminine just like Gia.


I'm so sorry. I know you miss your dear Bambi. 

(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Harley's Mom

Carrera~Chico is such a little prankster. He has that little devilish twinkle in his eyes!! Both your babies are gorgeous.

Moni~ I know you posted pics of them earlier next to the water but I didn't fully realize how small TucTuc is. What a little sweetie. NaNa is taller but still petite and dainty.

What a great thread.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

I love this thread...thank you for sharing.....


----------



## guest185

carrera said:


> Chicco- a little over 3 lbs. @ 4 1/2 months
> length from in between ears to before tail starts : 12 in.
> height from shoulder balde to bottom of paw 8 1/2 in.
> Around rib area 10 1/2 in.


Wow Chicco is growing up fast - the last time I seen a pic he was totally different! I love him xx


----------



## TLI

I tried to get a better one of Lexie, but this is the best I got. :lol: 










And here was my attempt with Chance, and boy was it comical. They act like the can is gonna eat em'! :lol:

Chance is the same size and measurements as Lexie, just built a little different.


----------



## Harley's Mom

OMG Theresa they are so funny!!! Mumma....da big can is gonna eats me....LOL!


----------



## TLI

Harley's Mom said:


> OMG Theresa they are so funny!!! Mumma....da big can is gonna eats me....LOL!


I really think that's what they think. They don't much like my camera either. :lol: The girls tolerate it, but Chance, he will run in any direction to get away from it. :lol: You would have thought that can was a horrid Monster the way they were acting!


----------



## Harley's Mom

TLI said:


> I really think that's what they think. They don't much like my camera either. :lol: The girls tolerate it, but Chance, he will run in any direction to get away from it. :lol: You would have thought that can was a horrid Monster the way they were acting!


LMAO - too funny. It's amazing what spooks them.


----------



## rcj1095

TLI said:


> I'm so sorry. I know you miss your dear Bambi.
> 
> (((((Hugs)))))


Thanks Theresa, I sure do. Actually Lexie's build reminds me more of Bam. A thin, fine build. It makes them look more fragile, don't you think? Chance and Lexie look so much alike and they weigh the same? That's wild. Are you drawn to that color chi normally? I am. I just love them.

Lysa,

I love your new siggy. I still haven't done my pop can thing yet. I will attempt it tomorrow. Everyone in my house tonight is in trouble. The dogs are in their bins and I'm in my bed trying to be a good girl.


----------



## TLI

rcj1095 said:


> Thanks Theresa, I sure do. Actually Lexie's build reminds me more of Bam. A thin, fine build. It makes them look more fragile, don't you think? Chance and Lexie look so much alike and they weigh the same? That's wild. Are you drawn to that color chi normally? I am. I just love them.


Yeah, I think the fine boned, thin frame is very fragile looking. Lexie & Gia are built the same, Gia is just smaller than her by 1 lb. That's so crazy to me because Lexie is so tiny. Gia is almost unbelievably tiny in my opinion. I have never seen one her size full grown. I'm sure there are more out there her size, has to be, even smaller if you check out the Guinness Book of World Records. But the ones that make it in there all seem to pass on at a very young age. Gia is so healthy! She's like having a live beanie baby running around. :lol: 

Everyone always asks me if Lexie and Chance are twins. They favor one another a lot! Chance has a wider head than Lexie, and it's not very noticeable in pictures, but he's stockier than her. They weighed the same for the longest time, and he now outweighs her by 4 ounces. Still very close to the same. Their measurements are almost right on too. Kinda funny that it turned out that way, isn't it. 

I LOVE the red fawns! It's such a classic color, and so pretty to me. I do love all colors, and have some other favorites as well. My Chase was a very light cream color, with a white stripe down his head. When Chance was a baby, we weren't sure what color he would end up. He had some blue cast to him, and was told he could end up a blue fawn. As he aged, he lost the blue, and his coat darkened. He is a darker red than Lex, and doesn't have the same highlights that she does. If his coat was any darker it would almost appear Chocolate. It's gorgeous to me, but being Mom, of course I'm biased.


----------



## bniles4

7-8-08 she was 2lbs

and now 4-16-09 she is 5lbs exactly.


----------



## Harley's Mom

rcj1095 said:


> Lysa,
> 
> I love your new siggy. I still haven't done my pop can thing yet. I will attempt it tomorrow. Everyone in my house tonight is in trouble. The dogs are in their bins and I'm in my bed trying to be a good girl.


Thanks Robin. Mandy kindly offered to answer my pleas for assistance. She made it up really quickly - these creative people make me jealous!


----------



## Harley's Mom

TLI said:


> It's gorgeous to me, but being Mom, of course I'm biased.


Well, I'm not his momma and I think his colour is fabulous. His fur and my hair almost match. I am rather biased too though because I love all red headed babies!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

Cool thread idea! I'll have to add my pups once I take some pictures later this afternoon.


----------



## jeanie brown

carrera said:


> this was a very hard task! i dont have a pop can so i used a capri sun instead which is almost the same size, chicco immediatly ripped off the straw and ran away with it, then he proceeded to put a hole in the thing and started licking up the juice. meanwhile carrera was only worried about the treats in my pocket.
> little darlings lol what great carectures


----------



## jeanie brown

what am i doing wrong???

sorry forgive first post pic did nt work i will try again 

dodge is 5 1/2 months old . base of neck to base4 of tail is approx 11 1/2 inches and he is approx 8 inches high i say approx because he wouldent stop wiggling he weighs 5 . pounds . i didnt have a coke can will a bottle of wine do? sorry about the picture quality it is 9pm and my camera dosent like artificial light


----------



## rcj1095

Jeanie, I don't see anything. Did it come through. A wine bottle will work just fine for me. In any instance. LOL.


----------



## rcj1095

Got it hon. I love it!!! My computer is slow today.


----------



## Brodysmom

oh my gosh, Dodge is sooooooooooooooo cute! I love him.


----------



## roughhouse

I love all these comparison pics. I haven't been around very many chihuahuas within the normal size range. Most of the chis in the family are larger than average. It is amazing how small an average size chi looks in comparison to normal household items.


----------



## Chico's Mum

I can't remember now who told me this here but when Chico was younger I wanted to get a pic of him in next to a can. But he keeps running away. So this member told me to put a treat like yogurt. 
It worked and I got my shots.


----------



## carrera

oh yes chicco is our little prankster, hes soo bad! 
when we first got him i thought he was the smallest chi, but obviously hes not, for us he seems so small because carrera was double his size at the same age. were hoping he'll put on another pound or so, he still cant get on everything he wants to like carrera can. she always sits on the couch and teases him with a toy or treat because she knows he cant get up, thats our carrera...


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

This is the best I could do. I don't have a tape measurer so no measurements 

First Rylie... she weighs 4lbs:


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

Here's Tucker... as you can see he wasn't cooperating. I haven't gotten a weight on him in a while... he's somewhere between 2.5-3lbs I'm guessing... obviously not done growing. We're guessing he'll top out somewhere around 5lbs fullgrown:










Here's a handful of Tucker from last weekend for another estimate. I'm 5'2 for reference.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

And Chloe... well, I couldn't even get her in the same frame as the soda can as she wouldn't stay still. I just went through my Photobucket account and realized that Chloe apparently doesn't like objects. lol.

Sooo here's one of her with a stuffed toy that's about 6 inches long. She weighs 5.5lbs.


----------



## Harley's Mom

Jessie~~ your furbabies are gorgeous. I just love the ones of Rylie. What a sweetie!


----------



## Vicki

I finally got her to stay still! She is weighs 2 pounds 7 ounces ....is 5 1/2 inches at the shoulder and 6 1/2 inches from the neck to tail. I have such a hard time getting her to keep her eyes open....any suggestions?


----------



## TLI

I love this thread. It's interesting how some of the lighter weight pups look so much bigger than their weight and measurements.


----------



## rcj1095

Vicki said:


> I finally got her to stay still! She is weighs 2 pounds 7 ounces ....is 5 1/2 inches at the shoulder and 6 1/2 inches from the neck to tail. I have such a hard time getting her to keep her eyes open....any suggestions?


I make a high pitch squeak to get them to look at me then I blow quickly into their faces and snap. It has to be quick cuz that blow will make them blink so you want to catch them with the eyes open. She is so sweet and growing up so nicely. She's still pretty little. 

Jesse - I love Riley. She's so petite. 

Yeah, this thread is awesome. I promise to do mine tomorrow. Some of these dogs I thought were bigger than they are and vice versa.


----------



## Yoshismom

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Here's Tucker... as you can see he wasn't cooperating. I haven't gotten a weight on him in a while... he's somewhere between 2.5-3lbs I'm guessing... obviously not done growing. We're guessing he'll top out somewhere around 5lbs fullgrown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a handful of Tucker from last weekend for another estimate. I'm 5'2 for reference.


 
Every time I see Tucker, I fall more and more in love


----------



## Yoshismom

Vicki said:


> I finally got her to stay still! She is weighs 2 pounds 7 ounces ....is 5 1/2 inches at the shoulder and 6 1/2 inches from the neck to tail. I have such a hard time getting her to keep her eyes open....any suggestions?


OMG, just to much cuteness!! Yoshi always seem's to close his eye's esp. when there is a flash


----------



## TLI

Yeah, one of the ones that I can see how small he is next to the can is Brody. He's a little fella'. Such a cutie too!


----------



## TLI

Haha, I went back through the whole thread, little Chibi and TucTuc are too cute! They kinda favor one another.


----------



## TLI

Gianna isn't as scared of toilet paper as she is of a soda can, so here she is next to a roll of toilet paper. :lol:


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Teresa...that's so cute....you know they love toilet paper right...??..hehehe.....give her five minutes with it and you will see....love GIA!!


----------



## TLI

Nana4u said:


> Teresa...that's so cute....you know they love toilet paper right...??..hehehe.....give her five minutes with it and you will see....love GIA!!


Wouldn't be a roll of toilet paper anymore, huh? :lol:


----------



## N*T*M*4U

TLI said:


> Wouldn't be a roll of toilet paper anymore, huh? :lol:


please please try it out...hehehe...


----------



## TLI

Nana4u said:


> please please try it out...hehehe...


Should I have my camera ready? :wink:


----------



## N*T*M*4U

TLI said:


> Should I have my camera ready? :wink:


this gonna be good...!!...remember to let Lexie and Chance join the fun too...


----------



## TLI

Nana4u said:


> this gonna be good...!!...remember to let Lexie and Chance join the fun too...


I think this is a trick. :wink:

After all 3 spend 5 minutes with the roll, I'll be cleaning it all day long. :lol:


----------



## rcj1095

Okay, mine gave me a hard time re: measurements but I'm pretty close.

Coco - 2 years old
4.1 lbs.
8" from foot to shoulder
10" from neck to base of tail

Chloe - 4 months old
1.3 lbs.
4" from foot to shoulder
6" from neck to base of tail












Fun Thread!!!


----------



## TashaZ

Oh i can't wait to do this, i just keep forgetting to buy a can HAHA. I love this thread though i've been following it every day.
How adorable is little chloe!!!! sooooooooo tiny!!! and coco has such long legs! gorgeous!!


----------



## rcj1095

TashaZ said:


> Oh i can't wait to do this, i just keep forgetting to buy a can HAHA. I love this thread though i've been following it every day.
> How adorable is little chloe!!!! sooooooooo tiny!!! and coco has such long legs! gorgeous!!


It took me a few days to do it also but I read this thread every day. Coco is a tall drink of water, long legged girl. Chloe is a little sip of water. Thank you so much!!! Get yours done girl!


----------



## TashaZ

Well i tried to do it last night with a bottle of champaign but Pebbles was scared of it and kept running away. I'll buy a can today at lunch time and i'll post something up tonight 
Chloe is the height of Coco's legs LOL teeeeeny little baby


----------



## babydoll

Gypsy is 4.6lbs, not sure of her measurements but i'll take them and add them later


----------



## babydoll

And Jayde is 3.5, looking a little suspicious of the can lol


----------



## vviccles1

Simply precious. Well done Mama!


----------



## TashaZ

OK... they're totally scared of a can so these are terrible pictures but here goes!

*Pebbles*
9 months old
2.5 kg
28 cm long from shoulder to tail
19 cm tall from floor to shoulder
(you can tell how scared she was her ears are back hahaha)









*Shaddow*
8 months old
3 kg
29 cm long from shoulder to tail
22 cm tail from floor to shoulder


----------



## rcj1095

I love Pebbles and Shadow. Gorgeous. What exactly do they think we are going to do to them with the can??? LOL. I put mine on the sidewalk outside and waited until they both went up to it. I must have sat there for five minutes with my camera. The things we do!!!

This is an awesome thread Michelle. Just love seeing all the differences in our babies.


----------



## TashaZ

haha i tried putting it on the floor but they walked about a meter around it they were so scared. I even put treats around it and they wouldn't eat them!! When i finally put them on the chair Pebbles started shivering like she was soooooo scared. I was lucky to get two pictures and then the battery died!
Can't wait to see more babies and cans hehee


----------



## rcj1095

Tasha, I am laughing my butt off right now. I can picture you doing that. My husband swears if I got paid for all the time I was taking pictures and on this forum, we'd be rich!!! Too, too cute.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

rcj1095 said:


> I love Pebbles and Shadow. Gorgeous. What exactly do they think we are going to do to them with the can??? LOL. I put mine on the sidewalk outside and waited until they both went up to it. I must have sat there for five minutes with my camera. The things we do!!!
> 
> This is an awesome thread Michelle. Just love seeing all the differences in our babies.




that would be a good picture to see of you sitting and waiting for the chis to pose...LOL..


----------



## N*T*M*4U

all the chis is too darn cute!!


----------



## TLI

I agree. Tiny, small, medium and large, they are all beautiful!


----------



## rcj1095

Nana4u said:


> that would be a good picture to see of you sitting and waiting for the chis to pose...LOL..


Yea my white legs and body stretched out on the ground with my camera posed. My hub was like, "I hope the neighbors drive by and think you're dead and call 911". He's a peach, isn't he??? LOL.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

rcj1095 said:


> Yea my white legs and body stretched out on the ground with my camera posed. My hub was like, "I hope the neighbors drive by and think you're dead and call 911". He's a peach, isn't he??? LOL.


he sure is a peach....LOL....that's too funny...


----------



## rebel_yell

Wow this really is an awesome thread, great idea Michelle! And thanks Robin for pointing this thread out to me on Lola's cookie pics thread!!! I don't know how I missed it! So here are my two babes, the pics are a bit shabby but they just didn't seem to really like the posing by the can...guess they don't like diet 




















Bruce would _not_ stand up and Lola kept moving closer to me but anywho...here's there stats!

Bruce:
4.5 pounds
9 inches from ground to shoulder
10 inches from shoulder to tail

Lola:
5 pounds even
8 1/2 inches from ground to shoulder
9 1/2 inches from shoulder to tail


----------



## katsrevenge

Kali, my girl. 
She's less then 5 pounds and will be a year old in August. Measurements... unsure. She fits in arm nicely and wears a X-small to small in doggy clothing. She's a long chi... the yorkie lady down the street claims she's made for pups. *shakes head sadly*









I just love this picture. Cute lil spots on her.  And, you can see why I call her a tiny pit... she's built like one through the chest. This one she was wanting the chew I was holding over the camera. 









Trade paperback, regular size and a regular doorjamb. She wasn't liking this process much...









Side angle. Still not liking this. About a foot and a half from book. She wanted to come lay by me and not sit by the door like a good girl for 5 minutes!









Oh! A Treat?? Mine?? 6 or so inches from book.


----------



## TashaZ

rcj1095 said:


> Tasha, I am laughing my butt off right now. I can picture you doing that. My husband swears if I got paid for all the time I was taking pictures and on this forum, we'd be rich!!! Too, too cute.





Nana4u said:


> that would be a good picture to see of you sitting and waiting for the chis to pose...LOL..



Ever since we got our Chi's the camera is full of pics! We have to charge the battery so often coz i take so many pics and i'm always sitting and waiting for a good picture HAHA they're just so entertaining. I agree with ur husband Robin, if i was paid for it i'd be super rich HAHA.


----------



## Yoshismom

babydoll said:


> And Jayde is 3.5, looking a little suspicious of the can lol


 LMAO! That is a riot....ummmm, mom what do you want me to do here? LOL!


----------



## avbjessup

This is Lily. She is almost 10 weeks old and weighs 1.5lbs. I haven't taken and height/length measurments yet, I will.


----------



## unchienne

Someone pinch me. All of these gorgeous chis! I think I've died and gone to chihuahua heaven.


----------



## babydoll

Yoshismom said:


> LMAO! That is a riot....ummmm, mom what do you want me to do here? LOL!


Lol Jayde is a crack up


----------



## Yoshismom

katsrevenge said:


> Kali, my girl.
> She's less then 5 pounds and will be a year old in August. Measurements... unsure. She fits in arm nicely and wears a X-small to small in doggy clothing. She's a long chi... the yorkie lady down the street claims she's made for pups. *shakes head sadly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this picture. Cute lil spots on her.  And, you can see why I call her a tiny pit... she's built like one through the chest. This one she was wanting the chew I was holding over the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trade paperback, regular size and a regular doorjamb. She wasn't liking this process much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side angle. Still not liking this. About a foot and a half from book. She wanted to come lay by me and not sit by the door like a good girl for 5 minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! A Treat?? Mine?? 6 or so inches from book.


 
Kali is a doll! I love those skin spots


----------



## N*T*M*4U

would love to see more chis on here.....


----------



## TashaZ

Just bumping this up to see if we can get some more!!!


----------



## Jetta

I'll take one of Loki later when I've had my computer's power cable fixed so I can load one onto the computer and post it.


----------



## WeLoveHiro

a very blurry pic of hiro beside his 5.5lb bag of orijen food...he wont let me measure him or take pictures... he thinks we are playing a game.... so i cant really tell you what his measurements are but he weighs about 4.6lbs


----------



## Yoshismom

avbjessup said:


> This is Lily. She is almost 10 weeks old and weighs 1.5lbs. I haven't taken and height/length measurments yet, I will.


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## avbjessup

Thank you! Her eyes just melt my heart!


----------



## *Princess*

Elise
Weighs 2kg
8inch Collar - 11inch Chest - 9inch Neck to Tail










Tinkerbell
Weighs 4 & 1/2kg
11inch Collar - 16inch Chest - 12inch Neck to Tail


----------



## Yoshismom

avbjessup said:


> Thank you! Her eyes just melt my heart!


Is that a Wolfhound or Deerhound in your siggy pic? It looks like a Wolfhound. I love Wolfhounds, I would love to own one someday but I worry about the hair upkeep. I love the Giant breeds esp. Great Danes but Wolfhounds are right up there on my list..I just worry about the coat upkeep.


----------



## avbjessup

Yoshismom said:


> Is that a Wolfhound or Deerhound in your siggy pic? It looks like a Wolfhound. I love Wolfhounds, I would love to own one someday but I worry about the hair upkeep. I love the Giant breeds esp. Great Danes but Wolfhounds are right up there on my list..I just worry about the coat upkeep.


He's a wolfie! His hair is no problem, we just brush him thoroughly about once a week. He loves it! He is such a doll. His sire is Scottish and his dam is from the US.


----------



## <maxiwoowoo>

I know this is a little late but here's the best I could do....

This is Max...
He's 5lbs, 9in frm neck to base of tail, and 8 inches from ground to shoulder










This is Milo...
He's 3.4lbs, 8in frm neck to base of tail, and 6 inches from ground to shoulder










And this is both of them trying to jump down...they were not liking this at all! lol


----------



## *Gemma*

This was harder than I thought lol.

The first attempt and you would have thought the coke was going to attack her, lol.









I had a treat in my hand for this one, told her to sit then slowly moved the can next to her









I don't have a tape measurement to do the rest.

And just ignore the blue collar lol, my youngest was determined to have it on her today!


----------



## Fern's Mummy

I couldn't find a can of pop so I used my mug which is roughly the same height as a can of Coke.
Anyway, here she is  I think she was pretty wary regarding sitting on the cold stone table with a mug sat next to her lol. Just look how she's giving my mug "the eye" in the second shot lol. No wonder she sticks her tongue out all the time, she's protesting at the weird things I get her to do. Bless her! 

Fern is just under 5lbs. Height from shoulder to floor is 8inch and length from neck to base of tail is 10inch.


----------



## Tanna

I love fern she is so cute with her black face.


----------



## Maleighchi

I love this thread! I can't wait to get pics of my pups and their weights and sizes. Ps. Try putting peanut butter on the top of the can, I bet that can entice any pup to check out the can!


----------



## avbjessup

FernChi4Me said:


> I couldn't find a can of pop so I used my mug which is roughly the same height as a can of Coke.
> Anyway, here she is  I think she was pretty wary regarding sitting on the cold stone table with a mug sat next to her lol. Just look how she's giving my mug "the eye" in the second shot lol. No wonder she sticks her tongue out all the time, she's protesting at the weird things I get her to do. Bless her!
> 
> Fern is just under 5lbs.


Those looks are hilarious! She does look very tiny for 5lbs! So cute!


----------



## Fern's Mummy

avbjessup said:


> Those looks are hilarious! She does look very tiny for 5lbs! So cute!


Yes, I thought she was smaller but the vet says 5lbs (well just under) so I'm not one to argue 

Her little face was a picture when I popped her on the table and put the mug next to her lol. She so wasn't feeling it lol


----------



## babydoll

Oh little Fern is so cute! I am a sucker for chihuahua tongue


----------



## unchienne

I finally bought some sodas just for this thread. Took me a while as I always forgot...not being a soda person...but tonight we are having sushi, and I always drink soda with sushi. My mom got into the habit. She says nothing can cut the taste of raw fish like a coke. Or in this case, Pepsi. I forgot to mention their ages. Boo is 11 years old, and Tilly and Pearl are both 23 weeks.

First we have my boy, Boo. He sits so pretty. Fearless.  He was exactly six pounds when we were at the vet's office a couple months ago. Long legged, deer chihuahua.









Next we have Pearl. Sorry, but this was as good as it gets. I even put Kona jerky on top of the can and she wouldn't pay it any mind. She doesn't like heights you see, but I couldn't get her to hold still any other way except to put her on top of the table. But no worries...I was only a few inches away and they were sitting on their blankie. Pearl weighed 3.2 pounds when we were at the vet two weeks ago. She's my chunky monkey.









Last we have Tilly. She's long legged like her sister (and both her parents), but lighter in build than Pearl. She weighed in at two pounds our last vet visit. You can't tell from the pic, but she's really delicately boned. I'm hoping her coat will come in a bit more lush and that I can put some more weight on her.









Aerial view of Tills. You can see the jerky and squeaky I used to try and entice my little family for their portraits.


----------



## Yoshismom

OMG! I would like to come take little Tilly off of your hands....PLLEEAASSEE!! What a doll!!


----------



## Vivid

Just wondering why most of these chis seem afraid of the cans and other common household items?

This is a good thread, more people should post. Preferrable some long haired chihuahuas ;-)


----------



## Yoshismom

There are some LC Chi's in the mix. I think it is more of making them be still beside a object than it is fearful of the object itself, mostly probably wondering what we are up to ;-)


----------



## MChis

I know this is an old thread & some of you may have seen my can comparison pics on another forum last year around the same time this thread was started. But I figured 4 of my 5 Chi's are now mostly full grown & I've not posted any pics on this particular thread so I did some new ones. 

Milo is 2yo & is my big 'un at 10 1/2lbs. He could stand to loose a pound or so but that's a topic for another thread. LOL He is 10" tall at withers & 13" long.












Matilda is also 2yo & she is 8lbs. She is 9 1/2" tall & 12 1/2" long.












Maxie is 23 months & weighs in at 6lbs 3oz. He is 8 1/2" tall & 9 1/2" long. He's my grumpy old man! Bahaha... No, I think I just snapped it when he just finished eating a treat... 












Maribelle is 16 months old & weighs 5lbs 14.5oz. She is 8 1/2" tall & 9 3/4" long.












And Marley is 21 weeks old & 5lbs 1oz. He is 8" tall & 9 1/2" long.


----------



## Yoshismom

Thanks for contributing! Nice healthy fur family you have there


----------



## smallbeats_m_all

here is my two!
didn't have a pop can so used the next best thing.. INNOVA!
both dogs approved 

tonka- 4yrs young
10.2in. withers >base o tail
11.4in. withers > toe.
7lbs.

Should also add tonka is a 2nd gen. chi x toy fox terrier, and i luv him to bits.


























bungee- 2yrs
9in. withers> base o tail
9.4in. withers > toe
6lbs 4oz

glad i took a new weight of her, Lil miss piggie has gained a few pounds! LOL


----------



## Yoshismom

Awwww! Look at them sitting pretty


----------



## Bella Luna

This is me when I was two months old! I'll try and get an updated one! I don't drink soda so it may take a while Hehe


----------



## Tracilea

I'm not sure about the heights but Willy is 3.5 pounds (maybe 4 by now) and Luna is 7.7, my giant lol

Willy....


















Luna....


----------



## TLI

I had a little "pudge" on her for awhile, but when they got sick they all lost weight. So hopefully she will eat, eat, eat and gain it back. :lol:

Jade, 11 months old. 1 lb. 8/10 ounces.


----------



## Yoshismom

TLI - Well you just answered my question from the picture thread, LOL! Wow! it really doesnt register how tiny she is until you compare her to something else so small...she is a wee little thing and so darned cute I cant stand it


----------



## Yoshismom

Bella Luna said:


> This is me when I was two months old! I'll try and get an updated one! I don't drink soda so it may take a while Hehe


Awww! She is tiny and darling in that pic!


----------



## Yoshismom

Tracilea said:


> I'm not sure about the heights but Willy is 3.5 pounds (maybe 4 by now) and Luna is 7.7, my giant lol
> 
> Willy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luna....


Awww! They are such cuties


----------



## Yoshismom

smallbeats_m_all said:


> here is my two!
> didn't have a pop can so used the next best thing.. INNOVA!
> both dogs approved
> 
> tonka- 4yrs young
> 10.2in. withers >base o tail
> 11.4in. withers > toe.
> 7lbs.
> 
> Should also add tonka is a 2nd gen. chi x toy fox terrier, and i luv him to bits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bungee- 2yrs
> 9in. withers> base o tail
> 9.4in. withers > toe
> 6lbs 4oz
> 
> glad i took a new weight of her, Lil miss piggie has gained a few pounds! LOL


They are so cute and look so well behaved


----------



## smallbeats_m_all

they are only behaving themselves b/c of the treat thats in my hands floating above the camera!:coolwink:


----------



## TLI

Yoshismom said:


> TLI - Well you just answered my question from the picture thread, LOL! Wow! it really doesnt register how tiny she is until you compare her to something else so small...she is a wee little thing and so darned cute I cant stand it


:lol: I'm sorry, I must have missed it. I have been having computer problems. My satellite has been down. For the last few weeks I've been lucky to stay connected. 

Yeah, Jade is minute. Craziest thing. I never expected her to stay this teeny. She is a live wire, though. :lol:

You and I talked about taking pics of their height with a ruler, so I got around to doing it this morning. Only on 2, though. Lexie is my second to biggest Chi, Chance being the biggest. He is about 1/2" taller in height and length than Lexie. Gia is my second to smallest, being 1", maybe a bit more in height and length than Jade. 

Lexie: Height to the very top of her back, standing on all 4's, is just a hair under 7". Her length is 7 1/2". 

I added the second pic just cause I thought it was funny. She thought it was a game. :lol: Chew up Mama's ruler!



















Gia: Height to the very top of her back is 6" standing on all 4's. Her length is 6 1/2". If you measure her from the floor to the top of her head she is 8" tall. I know that their height is measured at the top of their back but it amazes me how tiny these guys can be even adding in their head. :lol:


----------



## Yoshismom

Great job on getting them still long enough to do that...mine would be all over the place. LOL


----------



## Cambrea

Midna is about 7lbs. She is a Toy Fox Terrier, but she wanted her picture taken too.


















Here is Pepper. She is 1.6 lbs.



















And here is my Sugar at 12 weeks, she weighed 14 ounces


----------



## Tracilea

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG Sugar is so adorably cute I could scream!!!! lol What a lovely crew you have!


----------



## Tracilea

T.....I think Sugar makes Jade look big! ;-) lol


----------



## Cambrea

Sugar was only supposed to be 3-3.5ish lbs full grown, both her parents were only three pounds. Unfortunately she didn't make it due probably in part to her size. I had thought Pepper was about the same size but the pictures say it all  I am trying to take a picture a week of her next to the remote for growth comparison. I'll add them after a few weeks if there is a noticable change.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

Here is Quigley @ 5 months. Thought I'd put his picture in on this thread.

His new shirt says B2BW (Born to be wild) I can't believe I actually found one that kinda fits. LOL.


----------



## Tracilea

awwwww Quigley is a doll


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

Tracilea said:


> awwwww Quigley is a doll



Thank you. He is so much fun.


----------



## Yoshismom

Oh my! Quigley is a tiny little lad and oh so adorable!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

Yoshismom said:


> Oh my! Quigley is a tiny little lad and oh so adorable!



Thank you! I always enjoy reading your posts. I have learned so much from this site.

You have beautiful pups!


----------



## Yoshismom

Awww! You are sweet! and yes this is a wonderful place to learn about the breed


----------



## smallbeats_m_all

quigley is a cute and lil as a button!! Luv his tiny white tipped tail! i hav a soft spot for tipi tails!!!:love5:


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

smallbeats_m_all said:


> quigley is a cute and lil as a button!! Luv his tiny white tipped tail! i hav a soft spot for tipi tails!!!:love5:


Thank you! I love his white tip too. He is a bundle of energy.


----------



## Deme

The pics on here are awesome,

okay Jake

9 months old
Weighs 7.5lb
Floor to Shoulder 9" but not sure if I measured correctly
Shoulder to tail 11"

This can makes Jake look huge..










here he is looking at the can as if to say, what am I to do with that


----------



## rache

That second pic says it all!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

Awe, he is very hansome.


----------



## Yoshismom

Awww! He is a love bug!


----------



## Pixie's_Mom

I did not have any soda cans, so I got what I have plenty of, in the fridge 

Pixie is (we're guessing) 4 months old.
She's about 1.9 lbs. and her length is about 8.5 inches.


----------



## Elle.Bee

Harley 2.8 lbs at 3 months old

Next to a beer can, sorry but thats all we had in the fridge lol!


----------



## PixieMom

LOL! Found this old thread and I thought it was absolutely priceless!


----------

